# found pregnant stray golden update: w/foster mom



## RedWoofs

HOORAY! Wishing her all the best
Sarah


----------



## Sivin

You were a gem for taking her in and making this all possible.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Don't ya just love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Good news indeed! Now, fingers crossed for the little mom and her pups to be


----------



## Miss Happy

Thank you for the update. It's good to hear a success story. Keep us updated.


----------



## BeauShel

Thank goodness she has been so good in the foster home. I cant wait to see the pictures of the new puppies and mom.


----------



## Faith's mommy

thanks for the update! can you let us know what rescue stepped in to help?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I think Kerrybear found someone to foster the mother-to-be through her rescue contacts.


----------



## Goldmom42

What good news-I am happy to hear it.


----------



## canvasjockey

We had a fun day at work today. She behaved like an angel and everybody fell in love with her, a couple co-workers are interested in her pups already. I scanned her for a microchip and she doesn't have one. Her x-ray didn't show much so I didn't get pics of it, part of the reason being she's more than 2 weeks from her due date - so now we have a timeline. We'll retake an x-ray in 1 week, we should see more then. Both vets were able to make out 4 skulls - meaning at least 4 pups are cookin' in there! They agreed that she was about a year old. I have some dewormer to get her started on, and will re-treat for ticks in a couple weeks with preventative that's safe to give to pregnant and nursing animals. Other than that she's doing great, eating very well, and seems very relaxed with everything she's been through. I will upload more pics in a little bit.


----------



## Karen519

*Carole*

Carole:

Bless you for being Sedona's Foster Mom!!!!

Please keep us all updated!!!


----------



## Phelan.froggy

I couldn't wait to get home to see if there were any updates. I'm not surprised she was adored there. I missed my wake up nuzzle & her talking to me this morning. I'm so glad all seems good so far. She stole the heart of everyone in this family. I'm glad she brought some fun and joy into everyones work day. I am so amazed by the contributions by many to see this sweetheart through. It literally brings tears to my eyes. 

4 BABIES!!!! :greenboun


----------



## Karen519

*PhelanFroggy*

PhelanFroggy:

Do you mean that Sedona is having four puppies?


----------



## Phelan.froggy

YEP! 4 pups so far! Still too early to tell exactly how many just yet.


----------



## jealous1

phelan.froggy--do you know whether Sedona will become a part of your family? (Hope so, sounds like she would fit right in!)


----------



## Phelan.froggy

That's the plan jealous1. She is such an easy going sweetheart. I realized last night her temperment reminds me of my first dog (Bear aka BooBoo) when I use to live in San Diego. She was my companion/buddy for 14 years until I had to ease her pain from the cancer that was eventually going to take her. Once the cancer was discovered I fed her a special diet, which slowed down the tumor growth. The vet was amazed as to how long she maintained her quality of living. I still at times mourn over the loss of her, which was 4 years ago. Sedonas short stay reminded me of the very close bond I once had. Of course Sedona is a different dog, but in her short stay I experienced that feeling once again. I very much love my current buddies and the traits each one has, but the bond is different. I can't really explain it. In a nutshell, I would love to have her in our family. I know she would love and be loved here. I just hope that the three dogs can co-exist without too much trouble.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Phelan.froggy said:


> That's the plan jealous1. She is such an easy going sweetheart. I realized last night her temperment reminds me of my first dog (Bear aka BooBoo) when I use to live in San Diego. She was my companion/buddy for 14 years until I had to ease her pain from the cancer that was eventually going to take her. Once the cancer was discovered I fed her a special diet, which slowed down the tumor growth. The vet was amazed as to how long she maintained her quality of living. I still at times mourn over the loss of her, which was 4 years ago. Sedonas short stay reminded me of the very close bond I once had. Of course Sedona is a different dog, but in her short stay I experienced that feeling once again. I very much love my current buddies and the traits each one has, but the bond is different. I can't really explain it. In a nutshell, I would love to have her in our family. I know she would love and be loved here. I just hope that the three dogs can co-exist without too much trouble.


I hope so too. Sounds as if she is already living in your heart !!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens

I am very happy for that girl and thank God you took her. Being pregnant isn't the most comfortable thing in the world, and being homeless and pregnant without proper food and actually still just a baby yourself--well, I just can't imagine.


----------



## jealous1

That is exactly how I feel about Summer! Even though I love all of my other dogs, there's just something about how she has wormed her way into my heart and how we have bonded. I have told DH that all future dogs are going to have to be goldens and he reminds me that there is no guarantee another would be as sweet as she is. I will have to say that alot of the characteristics that set her apart from my others and which I thought that made her so unique I hear repeated by everyone else on this forum about their goldens. Sedona (if that is what you choose to keep) looks a lot like Summer did when she came to us--just a tad over a year old and had just weaned 9 pups with no help from her people. I think her knowing she was safe and loved with us just made her sweeter.


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous1*

Jealous1;

I love all my dogs, but the two dogs that Ken and I have rescued, Munchkin, a Female Samoyed, was in a shelter and Smooch, her name at GR Rescue was Bedlam, she was rescued from a VERY HIGH KILL SHELTER, SEEM to have an unfair advantage with me.

I* think that my heart goes out more to a dog who has been discarded, rejected, is VERY NEEDY WAS unloved LOOK Munchkin and Smooch were; not sure that it is fair two our Two Male Samoyeds, Gizmo and Snobear, who both are from breeders.*


----------



## jealous1

The rescued ones always seem to know that you had a hand in giving them a better life. After JC and Sam, my almost 14yr old shelties, I found out I didn't know enough to breed and was directed to rescue and then fostering. I really enjoyed until my work started me travelling too much although I have helped out here and there which is how Maggie came into the pic. Now that I am winding down in my career and know that I will be retiring just up the roadin a few years at my DH's grandparents old farmhouse, I would like to ease back into it or even just help out financially when I am able. Occasionally, one just has that look in his eyes that hooks you--kind of like Jake from the Athens, AL, thread (which is what scares the hubby!).


----------



## Phelan.froggy

I posted this over on Jake from Athens, AL and I will post it here too. I love this forum. It is FULL of movers and shakers! Jake sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## Karen519

*PhelanFroggy and Jealous1*

PhelanFroggy and Jealous1

Ken and I have two dogs and i've been working on him for years to foster!

He knows me too well and said that if we foster the dog will never leave and I know he would be just as attached!!


----------



## jealous1

Oh, two is not enough!!!!!


----------



## canvasjockey

3 goldens said:


> I am very happy for that girl and thank God you took her. Being pregnant isn't the most comfortable thing in the world, and being homeless and pregnant without proper food and actually still just a baby yourself--well, I just can't imagine.


And just in the nick of time, the desert heat is just starting to creep in - a little later than usual this year, but having gone through a summer pregnancy myself here I'm so glad she was rescued from the streets!

I added a couple more pics of her to my gallery, she continues to do great. She's very people friendly, though a little wary of my other two dogs - I imagine that's a combo of being a stray and the hormones of pregnancy.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

She looks as if she has adjusted well.


----------



## Karen519

*Carole*

Carole:

I just looked at the new pics of Sedona!

She is really a beautiful girl and looks so SWEET!!!

*HERE IS SEDONA!*


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

Beautiful!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Hi all,
I have not had time until now to check out the news on the lil girl Sedona. Carole thank you soooo much for taking her on as a foster, it is sooo apprecatited! Debra, Thank you sooo very much for all you have done for this precious girl and you have 1st dibbs on Sedona like we talked about!

Carole, I could not find the pictures of her in our album, can you email me some please? Also check your email for 1 from me!

Thanks again to everyone here..this is a GREAT forum....


----------



## Karen519

*Kerribear*

Kerribear:

Phelanfroggy helped me to find Sedona's Pics.
Click on Canvasjockey's profile and choose View Public Profile.
Then look to the right and click on Sedona.


----------



## canvasjockey

Having had a few days to get to know each other through crate doors, this weekend I started letting my two and Sedona have time together. I started with a few minutes each dog w/ her - and they all did fine. They've graduated to spending most of their time out of their crates together. 

Here's a pic from today I got of Harmony (left) and Sedona (right) just lazing about in the air conditioned comfort (it's a tough job, but someone's got to do it  ).


----------



## 3 goldens

I am glad they are getting okay just fine And I am also so happy Sedona has your taking care of her. I thinks this TLC will make things go easier for her when she has those puppies.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Any updates on sweet Sedona ?????


----------



## Samaliners

We have been thinking about her too... Hummmm


----------



## Phelan.froggy

I haven't heard anything new. I keep checking here to see if any updates from Carole have been posted. I know the plan was to take her in this week for another x-ray to find out exactly how many puppies she is having.


----------



## canvasjockey

All's well here at the maternity ward! It's been a very busy week at work, and along with my FIL being moved to hospice, it's been emotionally exhausting too. Puppies will be a welcome change. 

Sedona's doing great, I'm bringing her in tomorrow for the xrays, and I plan to get pics to post! She gets spurts of energy where she wants to play with my two, but when all three start bouncing on and off the couch it's time get everyone to chill. She also doesn't seem interested in the pool other than staring at it occasionally with a puzzled look (the same thing my golden does :doh: ).

Here's pic I took yesterday morning while getting ready for work (also in my album):


----------



## canvasjockey

We have visual confirmation!! After everyone at work took a look at the xray (and all independently came up with pretty much the same numbers), the conclusion is at least 7 pups, probably 8, but always the possibility of more :eyecrazy: .


----------



## Faith's mommy

one more time -thank you so much for all you are doing for this girl!


----------



## Phelan.froggy

:yipee:

Thank you Carole for posting the x-ray. I couldn't wait to get home to check on the update. It's exciting to see. It's great to see Sedona interacting well with your dogs. Do you have an idea of how close she may be to having her puppies?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WOW !!! Look at all those little vertebrae. That's a whole lotta puppy goin on there !!!!! I'll be anxious to hear if there is an estimate of a due date. Thank you again for taking such good care of this sweetie.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

She looks pretty far along... she's got a jam packed belly too  I can practically smell the puppy breath now...


----------



## Phelan.froggy

GoldenGirlTN said:


> She looks pretty far along... she's got a jam packed belly too  I can practically smell the puppy breath now...


 lol

Does anyone remember the commercial where the boy is mauled by the hoard of adorable puppies? I wanted to be that boy!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Phelan.froggy said:


> lol
> 
> Does anyone remember the commercial where the boy is mauled by the hoard of adorable puppies? I wanted to be that boy!!


Your wish may come true pretty soon !!!!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

I want to be that boy too..... I wish they made a candle that smelled like puppy breath I would burn it 24/7...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

GoldenGirlTN said:


> I want to be that boy too..... I wish they made a candle that smelled like puppy breath I would burn it 24/7...


MAN... is that a great idea !!!!!!! Who wouldn't buy THAT??/???


----------



## Angel_Kody

Wow! That x-ray is cool!!!! I have never seen an image like that before! I can't believe she is able to romp around with all that going on inside her!! This is very exciting! Thanks for the updates...keep em coming!


----------



## canvasjockey

:greenboun
 Well, it looks like puppies are imminent! I took her temp this evening and it was 98, down from the 100.1 it's been sticking to since she got here. She's also got some milk production, so I'm anticipating pups making an appearance in the next 12-24 hours. That would be great timing, because I have tomorrow off!


----------



## Nanika

Please keep us posted...how lucky she is to have found such loving people to help her during this time. I can't believe that her timing is so good - having the puppies on your day off!!! Wishing her and you an uncomplicated next 24 hours.


----------



## 3 goldens

I belong to another forum where we get puppies about twice or 3 times a year and I LOVE seeing the x-rays and then the exciting day when everyone stays glued tocomputer as puppies are being born, and then wtching them grow and many times getting to see their owners. There a a couple of on here who got puppies after wathcing them from x-ray to birthing and eyes opening, first feeding with real food (usualy all over face and feet, etc. It is so exciting

okay, hey, how about one o f your smart folks coming up with a puppy breath scent candle. You would get rich!


----------



## Phelan.froggy

:woot2:

Woot Woot! All of you at the vet office certainly had the day pegged. I'm so excited! I've been checking email and here several times a day for updates. 

Prayers lifted up!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Here's hoping everything goes okay! And I hope we'll see pictures


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Praying for a safe delivery and healthy, vigorous pups. I'll be checking in all day to see the progress. How special to witness this whole saga unfolding... from a stray pup in the desert to loving people helping her give birth !!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for Sedona and Pups!!!:wave:


----------



## canvasjockey

Nothing so far... overnight I got up every few hours and checked on her, she even went outside and went potty about 2:30 am. This morning she's mostly sleeping and unwillling to eat or leave her crate, in fact she looks like I felt when I was in labor with my non-furbabies. I'll keep updating as things progress.


----------



## Miss Happy

Carol, you are a terrific lady. Keep us posted.


----------



## 3 goldens

I was hoing for picgtures of a bunch of beautiful little puppies, no matter what color or coa type. Puppies, just so specail


----------



## metamorphosis

Can't wait to hear about and see pics of Sedona and the babies!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Sedona, Carole and babies..*

Sedona, Carole and babies:

You are all in our prayers!!!:wave::wavey::::heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## canvasjockey

No pups yet, she's been laying around in her kennel all day - even with the door open - not interested in coming out, eating, or anything. She did just eat some plain yogurt and nibbled on a small amount of puppy food, and has just come out and drank some water from the main dish (she does have a small water dish in her crate). She also carefully nudged out of the crate the soft sheet that I'd carefully placed in there last night in case she started delivering, she's just not a soft bed kinda gal. Now she just went back in the crate and is resting again. She might get me tomorrow off, as well, if she holds off till then!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

How exciting!!! I will keep you all in my thoughts for an uneventful delivery!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Carole*

Carole:

You sure deserve the day off!
Kisses to Sedona!!


----------



## canvasjockey

Thanks, Karen - I would love another day off!

She became more active over the past few hours and has had some clingy moments. Then she surprised me by walking over to a laundry basket I have on hand for the puppies... and climbing inside! Had to get a pic...


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Love it! Oh....the look says it all. She's such a pretty girl. Looks like she's a bit wider since I last saw her too.


----------



## canvasjockey

She's trying to push out the first puppy right now!


----------



## Puppy Zoo

Prayers coming from Oklahoma that everything goes fine!! Blessings~


----------



## canvasjockey

She's had 4 so far... 
#1 is a dark or black female, 
#2 is a white and tan female, 
#3 was still born (and underdeveloped), 
#4 is a dark or black male... and darn spunky! 

Once I'm sure she's actually taking a break I'll try to get some of the pics up!


----------



## Hudson

Congratulations. cant wait for the pictures of the precious babies!


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Oh my goodness! Zelda woke me to go out and I thought..."I'll just check online" She's having them fairly quick too.:curtain:


----------



## canvasjockey

She's a trooper, and doing everything right. 

#5 - black male


----------



## Phelan.froggy

*The puppies are here!*

:greenbounDo you have the vanilla ice cream ready?

Wooohoooo the puppies are here, the puppies are here!


----------



## canvasjockey

Darn, forgot vanilla ice cream! I have been giving her some plain yogurt which she loves, that'll have to do!

#6 - black and white male

Should be only 1 or 2 more to go!


----------



## Phelan.froggy

By the sound of things Daddy's DNA is certainly dominating in the looks dept.


----------



## Phelan.froggy

#1 is a dark or black female, 
#2 is a white and tan female, 
#3 was still born (and underdeveloped), 
#4 is a dark or black male... and darn spunky! 
#5 - black male
#6 - black and white male

:hide: Can I play peek a boo with em yet? :311hi-thu


----------



## Sivin

Wow! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Phelan.froggy

I'm so excited! No way I can sleep now. All I can do it post silly lil smileys.


----------



## SleepyTortuga

How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures of the lil ones and proud mom! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Yipee!!! PUPPIES!!!!

Can't wait to see them


----------



## Ruby'smom

no pictures yet :curtain:


----------



## Karen519

*Congrats to Carole, Sedona and the Puppies*

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat
*Congrats to Carole, Sedona and the Puppies!!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_

Will all the pups have Arizona names like Sedona does???*


----------



## 3 goldens

Awaiting picture sof the happy family! I am glasd she seems to have had an asy go of it.


----------



## canvasjockey

Dang - just as I was about to post an update Cox had an outage last night! 

Just to pick up where I left off... 

she had #7, a tan and white male, and seemed done, even laying down and sleeping for awhile. 

But 45 minutes later, viola... #8! A small black female (appears to be the runt).

All 7 are doing fine this morning! I'm taking mama and pups into work with me to be looked at, then hopefully I can go home nice and early as I'm running on about 4 hours sleep here (though not near as exhausted as Sedona, lol). 

As promised, pics...


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Woo hoo! Welcome babies!! And glad Mom is doing well!! So so sweet!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

OMG
This is great!!!:bowl:

Thanks for being there for her & her babies

Phelan.froggy is a grandma!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WHat a good Mommy you are Sedona. Hugs and kisses from all your Dallas pals. And, Carole, you are an angel to step in and take care of her. Friday the 13th should have a new and happy meaning now !!!!!! Phelan I bet you are over the moon !!!! Congrats to all.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Who said Friday the 13th is an unlucky day?! Not for Sedona and her beautiful family.


----------



## metamorphosis

I am so happy to see this this morning!!
Congratulations to everyone involved...Sedona for being such a good mommy...and the humans for being there for her when no one else was...this is such an amazing story!!


----------



## Debles

YEA!!!! What a good mommy!
Thank s so much for rescuing her!!!!


----------



## Phelan.froggy

:thanks:

Thank you Carole for helping her to have the beauties. Woot Woot!

They are so precious!


----------



## Sivin

What lovely pups and such wonderful people to make it all possible -- one to rescue and one to produce -- what a team! Kidos to you both!


----------



## goldenluver

Congratulations!! Mommy sure looks proud of her beautiful puppies. Cheers to you and Sedona. What a beautiful girl she is.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Oooooooohhh...puppies!!!! Just checked in to see if there was any news and saw that puppies are here!!! YAY!!!!!!  Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## LibbysMom

Puppies!! Congrats to all! I've been following this thread and I'm so happy that the pups and mom are doing well! Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## magiclover

Such a happy ending or is it a new beginning? What a happy day.


----------



## BeauShel

They are all so cute. Way to go Sedona. She sounds like she is a real trooper. I hope they all have her long hair and start taking after her in looks. It will be fun to watch them grow and try to find out what the father was.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Oh...I must have missed the pictures before...There they are!! Wow! They are so cute! It looks like Sedona is a perfect mom! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## jealous1

Congratulations Sedona!!! You have a beautiful family! Thanks for everyone involved in saving this girl.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Wow, Carole sure has been busy keeping everyone updated! I was only checking my emails for the news which I got this morning and then I thought, wonder if she posted on here and sure enough! 

Congrat's to Sedona, what a good girl to do it all on her own.
Congrat's to Carole & Debra on becoming Mommies & Grandma's...

I love the idea to name the pups after Arizona names...Let's see what we can come up with all?

I will be making a trip to Tucson in the next few weeks to meet Miss Sedona & the pups. I'll be sure to take LOTS of pictures...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Wow, Carole sure has been busy keeping everyone updated! I was only checking my emails for the news which I got this morning and then I thought, wonder if she posted on here and sure enough!
> 
> Congrat's to Sedona, what a good girl to do it all on her own.
> Congrat's to Carole & Debra on becoming Mommies & Grandma's...
> 
> I love the idea to name the pups after Arizona names...Let's see what we can come up with all?
> 
> I will be making a trip to Tucson in the next few weeks to meet Miss Sedona & the pups. I'll be sure to take LOTS of pictures...


 
I'd vote for a Payson


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Glad all is well!! 
Hmmm...I wonder if I can convince my Husband that an Arizona vacation is in order...LOL..


----------



## fostermom

What a good job Sedona did! Thank you for helping her through this and being a perfect foster home for her and her babies. They are adorable!


----------



## maryjean

wooo hoooooooo puppies!!! Congratulations Sedona!!! What a beautiful litter of pups!


----------



## canvasjockey

Gotta get this posted while I still have internet - Cox is doing "improvements" so the web and cable keep going out... usually just before I hit the submit button, lol!!

I've added new pics from this afternoon to my album. I've given names to some, but still have to brainstorm others. Pennys and Maggies Mom - I like Payson! 

Everybody's doing well, Sedona is an attentive mama and taking great care of them.


----------



## 3 goldens

Aren;t they beautiful. She looks like a tired ut happy Mom. I hope they all get to live long, happy lies.


----------



## Karen519

*Sedona and her Eight darlings!!*

Here is Sedona and her Eight Darlings!

They all have such cute names!

She must be one TUCKERED OUT MOM!!

Are Mom and Pups home with you, Carole!?!?


----------



## GoldenGirlTN

CONGRATULATIONS!!! How exciting! They are all beautiful!ARIZONA ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## cham

Congrats to Sedona and family


----------



## canvasjockey

Yep, Karen, mom and pups are comfortably settled in their crate as we speak. Mom is going to go out for a potty break in a moment, she doesn't like to be far from her pups right now so I put them in a laundry basket and take them out with her.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Carole, You are doing such a wonderful job being a foster mommy & g'mom. Thank you so much for taking on this beautiful girl and her babies and for all invloved!

Payson is great, Jerome, Cherokee, Prescott, for boys...
Bisbee, Fredonia & Kayenta for girls...
Whacha thing???

Just looking at the map and found some good ones but there are sooo many more...


----------



## Phelan.froggy

Our family had a very nice visit with Carole, her family (human & fuzzy), Sedona and pups on Saturday. I was really mad at myself for forgetting our camera. :doh: Our daughters found something in common, both like to draw anime. Sedona and the pups look great. She is a wonderful mother. Hard to tell the breed of the father though. It was really good to see her. I'm pretty sure she recognized us. Watching these cuties grow up is going to be a kick. Carole and I talked about starting a new thread for this new chapter of Sedona's journey. I will hopefully start that tonight. Hope everyone out there had a great weekend.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Glad to see Sedona made it through okay, and now she has all these cute puppies!


----------

